# The Beebs



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, on the last day of school, my 12 year old daughter won a poster from some kind of prize pile. She knew exactly what poster she wanted. There was no question. In fact, as a student council leader, she had put the poster aside to save for herself. Why? Because she wanted to give it to her older sister. She hurried home to give her sister the gift, because her sister had a very special spot, just for this poster. Myself - I'm not really a fan of the Beebs. But hey. These are teenage girls.

So, after dinner, we sat outside, as my daughter enjoyed the new poster of the Beebs.









Here is the poster. What do you guys think? 









And before you get too critical, she has only been shooting since Christmas. Her grouping is improving though. At one point, she has 10 straight shots hit his face.

Yea, I love my daughters.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Prefect use of that poster!!!! Of course you could had used it to keep varimints out of your garden but it might have stunted your plants growth!!!


Groups not that bad either considering she was having to look at his ugly mug while shooting!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thats the best picture of the Beeb Ive_ ever seen _


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

At least she didn't mess up his hairdo very much!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

isn't the string supposed to be on the tip of the nose?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice! My girls love shooting stuff like that.

Gary you should bring your girls down to datus if your in the slc area. Right now we are shooting on thursdays. If your girls have their own equipment it only costs a dollar per kid per night. Great fun! They will be shooting with a bunch of girls their own age and getting coached. Then this fall they wont have any trouble at all shooting a buck if they got lucky in the draw.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll probably take you up on that invite for Thursday nights swbuckmaster. I showed my daughter your post and she got pretty excited. We are in West Jordan, and have been past datus a couple of times so I know where it is. Sounds cool. She's not really a hunting kind of person - really has no interest in hunting. She just loves to shoot her bow. I've never been an archery guy, so I can't coach her much if at all so any help would be great. The bow has been so good for her. A stressful day of school gets soothed with 50-60 arrows.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I wont be back for a few weeks but my friend cody will be there. Just look for him and introduce yourself and he will help you out. If not ill let you know when ill be back.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm out for a couple of weeks myself, or at least, my Thursdays are spoken for. As soon as I get one open to take her down for a night, we'll do it.


----------



## klstrphnky (May 30, 2013)

awesome use of that poster. take her and her bow down to the closest pro shop and get her draw length shortened up a tad. if she loves to shoot she will love it alot more with her draw length set correctly. her consitency should improve a touch from it. that should make her smile!
then she can shoot his eyes out!


----------

